# مساعدة في انشاء مصنع اعادة تصنيع كفرات السيارات المستعملة



## صبحي ابودحيدح (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ارغب في انشاء مصنع اعادة تصنيع كفرات السيارات المستعملة


----------



## صناعي1 (27 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64501.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64502.html


----------

